# weber above taggarts



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

made it above taggarts at 0718 to a balmy 9F.... man it was cold. said hello to a few gentleman and gave them some flies and stickers.... ABSOF'ingLUTELY destroyed every where we fished. was none stop browns, browns, browns, and a few whitties. flies of the day for me were as usual a red copper john and something i call a red crystalline spinner. not really sure if thats the name, but something i threw togerther at the last second. i will post pictures when my buddy emails me them at work since i left my camera in the boat.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice! I wish I was able to fish this weekend.  

Still waiting for the pics of that 7LB brown you caught. :wink:


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

ALWAYS just outstanding for you isn't it!! Gal 60+ fish days on the weeb sounds great! All these great great fish stories and NEVER any pics, besides the ones of you and your boyfriend lunkerhunter2 -O\__- . How convenient for you to leave your camera in the car always. You must know you're going to have a great day, seeing you always do :roll: Ill believe it when I see it.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOL


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

lol, yea cause im full of ****


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

ABSOF'ingLUTELY


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Sounds like someone ate a bad taco not that hard to have a 20+ day on the weber you just got to put in the work.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

tacokid789 said:


> ALWAYS just outstanding for you isn't it!! Gal 60+ fish days on the weeb sounds great! All these great great fish stories and NEVER any pics, besides the ones of you and your boyfriend lunkerhunter2 -O\__- . How convenient for you to leave your camera in the car always. You must know you're going to have a great day, seeing you always do :roll: Ill believe it when I see it.


I hope your kidding. :roll:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

tacokid789 said:


> ABSOF'ingLUTELY


lol sorry to disappoint you dude, but look up my past reports, i dont lead people astray (or try to) and try to be one of the most honest guys around here when it comes to fishing because i believe everyone should be out and enjoying it as much as i do.... you dont believe me, thats fine and dandy and thats your choice! you think im a liar? thats cool too!


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

I think its because taco boy posted a report on the weeb that had a couple pics in it.

But I must say while we are being so critical, there is no way I can tell for sure that the browns he caught were actually from the weber river. There is no background in the pics that would lead me to believe they were caught there. (Not that they arent nice fish) They could be from a whole other state for all we know. My advise for the pink taco kid is..... to quit trying to put a bad rap on others for giving reports. I have no reason to believe anybody on this website. Credibility can be earned without pictures they just make it more entertaining to read. 


Thanks for the report koch.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

oh hell every time i see a new report from you i get jealous i never have the time or the know how to have that good of a time as i am still fairly new to the sport but i am learning some more all the time


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

SKUNK__BUSTER said:


> the pink taco kid


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

bigboybdub said:


> oh hell every time i see a new report from you i get jealous i never have the time or the know how to have that good of a time as i am still fairly new to the sport but i am learning some more all the time


like i said when ya came and got the toon from me, your always invited every time i go!

no need to give taco ****, my brother gives someone else **** just like he is to me over on BFT.... i have nothing to prove to this guy, and those that know me, well lets just leave it at that.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

tacokid789 said:


> ALWAYS just outstanding for you isn't it!! Gal 60+ fish days on the weeb sounds great! All these great great fish stories and NEVER any pics, besides the ones of you and your boyfriend lunkerhunter2 -O\__- . How convenient for you to leave your camera in the car always. You must know you're going to have a great day, seeing you always do :roll: Ill believe it when I see it.


I understand what you are saying. I feel bad for you. It must be horrible having little mans syndrome. :x Not all of us can be born with the package it takes to be this good. When you grow up and want to play with the big boys, ask your mother if you can come and see how it's done. 8)


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea i would love to join you i just am short on time but here soon i will force the time into it i think i have tried for almost a month to make it up to the weber but it never works out maybe in about 2 weeks im thinking


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

bigboybdub said:


> yea i would love to join you i just am short on time but here soon i will force the time into it i think i have tried for almost a month to make it up to the weber but it never works out maybe in about 2 weeks im thinking


if you need my number again PM me and well find time to fish..

my last retort to Taco, since i "NEVER" post pics (my apologies for linking BFT, been there longer is all) here you go:

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... ead#unread

than:

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... ead#unread

and:

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... ead#unread

dont forget:

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... ead#unread

also:

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... ead#unread

lets not forget:

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... ead#unread

i got tired of looking so ill leave you with:

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... ead#unread

if you indeed would like to call me a liar at least have the common courtesy and decency to do it to my face, thank you


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

All these links have pics because they are true, and believable. But for some reason all the 60+ day trips, and trips catching 7lbers seem harder to believe, and wouldn't ya know, have NO pics lol...WHY?? "I have to find my camera" Well your camera is probably in the boat where you left it like stated in previous posts. 
"I dont lead people astray" lol you have led a lot of people astray. It seems as though more than just myself have been waiting for that 7lber picture.....and waiting...and nothing...oh but wait once your camera is found you'll do it right??? Camera seems to be readily available and always show up on average days....lol...why not on too good to be true days??

Next, yes 20+ days can be common if you know what you're doing, but who said anything about 20+ days?? Im talking about 60+ days. If you're catching 60+ in a day on the weber you need to quit your day job and become a professional angler. 

Brody, you have no idea who I even am, nor the success of my fishing efforts, so the statements about little man syndrome are irrelevant, and to be quite frank made you look absurd, but I expected non less from you. :mrgreen: 

Koch, I'd LOVE to call you a liar to your face, but how can I do that when the only resource I have to communicate with you are via this forum? How do you expect me to do otherwise?? Really??


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

tacokid789 said:


> Koch, I'd LOVE to call you a liar to your face, but how can I do that when the only resource I have to communicate with you are via this forum? How do you expect me to do otherwise?? Really??


EASY!!!!!!! lets hammer out a weekend and bring an unbiased source, i would nominate orvis1 or singery since i have never met either of these two individuals to be judges, and they are both very accomplished fisherman...... ill make it easy for you, you get to pick the place you want to go on the weber...... will be 2 categories, biggest and most. if you would like we can make a side bet, loser washes the others truck or something such.... friends dont count, only someone thats unbiased..... 60 fish is cake on the weber, and i have even done it once on the provo, would you like that link also? like someone said just put your time in...... heres another source from BFT (again my apologies, i have only been there longer than here ) UTCatman....... the man that knows the ENTIRE weber better than anyone i know, hes a good judge..... anyway, if you doubt me i could really careless, i hope im just getting your little "e-peen" hard by even replying to you. i look forward to your retort once i get back from fishing tomorrow.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

tacostand - Sounds like you got your pannies in a bunch over nothing


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

o-||


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll retort now on my way fishing. Did I even say I thought I was better than you, NO, so I don't know why you're getting defensive in that respect, lil insecure? I just find it hard to believe some of your posts is all, and am just calling it how I see it. Just because you go 3+ days a week does not matter to me, have you ever thought that other people do too?! I don't need to post all my outings in order to get praise and feel that I'm special and respected by forum members. I don't care about that, what is there to prove?? Talk about little mans syndrome lol. Like I said before, you don't know who I am, my level of fishing success, or anything else. What you do know is I'm not fond of your antics and simply put, am voicing my opinion. Good luck today :wink:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

tacokid789 said:


> I'll retort now on my way fishing. Did I even say I thought I was better than you, NO, so I don't know why you're getting defensive in that respect, lil insecure? I just find it hard to believe some of your posts is all, and am just calling it how I see it. Just because you go 3+ days a week does not matter to me, have you ever thought that other people do too?! I don't need to post all my outings in order to get praise and feel that I'm special and respected by forum members. I don't care about that, what is there to prove?? Talk about little mans syndrome lol. Like I said before, you don't know who I am, my level of fishing success, or anything else. What you do know is I'm not fond of your antics and simply put, am voicing my opinion. Good luck today :wink:


But i do know who you are little man. You can't hide behind a stupid screen name buddy. You talk **** on me and your gonna get the "short" end of the shaft. I have 48,942 pictures on my computer. 90% fishing and hunting related. What would you like to see????? When you think you can hold an candle to me, put up or shut the HELL up. I only see you asking for HELP on this forum. You never put up a report or provide any help. What does that say about you? When you think you can handle catching 30+ fish in a single afternoon, you can get ahold of me and i'll show you how it's done. :wink:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

:shock:

This thread is definately not about the Weber anymore... 

I say settle it on the water. :|


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What in the heck is going on here boys?

Fishing is supposed to be fun. 

If you are going to hate one another, please do it in a pleasant manner.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree I dont think its about fishing any more especially when someone writes what he did. 

I've seen no proof from you that you have any skills a few pics of a average brown wow im not impressed. If you going to run your mouth back it up I happily judge a contest between you and koke or you and lunkerhunter2 hell I challenge you to a 1 fly contest or are you just an internet [email protected]#- who hides behind his keyboard. ??? 

Hope to see you on the river soon 8)


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

tacokid789 said:


> I'll retort now on my way fishing. Did I even say I thought I was better than you, NO, so I don't know why you're getting defensive in that respect, lil insecure? I just find it hard to believe some of your posts is all, and am just calling it how I see it. Just because you go 3+ days a week does not matter to me, have you ever thought that other people do too?! I don't need to post all my outings in order to get praise and feel that I'm special and respected by forum members. I don't care about that, what is there to prove?? Talk about little mans syndrome lol. Like I said before, you don't know who I am, my level of fishing success, or anything else. What you do know is I'm not fond of your antics and simply put, am voicing my opinion. Good luck today :wink:


Tacokid you need to chill out man. I havent had the pleasure of meeting Kochanut yet but I have spent a good deal of time on the water and in the field with Lunkerhunter and I can tell you first hand he knows what he is doing. No matter how good you might think you are there are things to learn from everybody. Calling folks out and acting like an A-hole doesn't accomplish anything. I can tell you that over the years I have had several 60+ fish days on the Weber as well as the Ogden this time of year. Just because you haven't been able to do so is no reason to call somebody a liar! It is exactly because of people like you I very seldom post reports/pics in the open forum.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Jeeez people, give Kochanut a break, I was just givin him a hard time, all fun and games. Never once did I think he was lying. 
Lookin forward to your future reports this year. Seems like you got the weber down and figured out.
Looks like this "tacokid" needs to chill a bit.

Sorry Kochanut, didn't mean to start anything.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I know both Lunker and Koch and they are definitely Weberized. They do know it like the back of their hand.
You know what they say about Weberers? Weberer's wobble, but they don't fall down  
I look to forums for the good reading, wether it be fact or fiction, it is always a great read. :wink:


----------



## jayizzo (Mar 21, 2010)

So a guys calls out one of the UWN hero's and gets gang banged, typical. I think anyone who keeps track of numbers has something to prove, like that they have a big package. Only 48,942 pics,LH2? Wow, with all the time you spend in the outdoors I would expect more from you. Sure some guys, know some water, better than other guys but, I'll be willing to bet they have more time, more money or less responsibility than others as well. Some guys have to work a legit 40 a week to pay the bills and then spend time with their families. I dont doubt someone could catch 60+ fish a day on the Weber but I seriously doubt they could do it very often.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

We're all fishermen...we all exaggerate from time to time. This is a given but to just up and give a guy that much grief about it just because you don't like his posting style is garbage. Whether you like his reports and the content they contain or not.... what does he have to prove to you? Here's your answer Taco... nothing. You don't like that he doesn't post pictures of his 7lber but I don't think he or anyone else cares... really. 60+ fish days sound awesome.... I've never had one on trout, that I can remember but I'm not sharing the river with him so its not up to me to question what he's posting. Whether he's exaggerating his numbers or some other detail of the trip, they're still good to read and not many other folks seem as willing to give as much detail on where, what, when, how or anything else like that that'll at least get you pointed in the right direction. 8)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

jayizzo said:


> So a guys calls out one of the UWN hero's and gets gang banged, typical. I think anyone who keeps track of numbers has something to prove, like that they have a big package. Only 48,942 pics,LH2? Wow, with all the time you spend in the outdoors I would expect more from you. Sure some guys, know some water, better than other guys but, I'll be willing to bet they have more time, more money or less responsibility than others as well. Some guys have to work a legit 40 a week to pay the bills and then spend time with their families. I dont doubt someone could catch 60+ fish a day on the Weber but I seriously doubt they could do it very often.


Cute, register under a new name to protect your identity. :roll: 
UWN Hero??? Yeah, that's cute too. Very far from it. :roll: 
Typical BFT attitude. :roll: 
I know how many pictures because we just transferred them to a separate storage module.  
As for your comment about some having more time, money, ect., that has nothing to do with this thread at all. pink taco called me into a post i had nothing to do with in the first place. I know how many fish i can catch on the weber and how many Koch can catch. I know that if i spent all day in 1 certain area and the bite was on like it has been, i could catch closer to 80 fish or more in 1 day. This has nothing to do with who knows the water better. It has to do with jealousy. Why else would someone have called him out? He caught "2" fish and Koch caught a **** load. I would be asking for help instead of starting **** with someone that posts as much helpful info as he does.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll vouch for LH2 being a heck of a good guy and if he vouches for Kochanut then thats good enough for me! Keep slaying on the weeb. You guys know yer stuff.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> He caught "2" fish and Koch caught a **** load


LOL maybe if you weren't so illiterate you could read that those "2" were the nicest browns, not the ONLY ones.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

tacokid789 said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > He caught "2" fish and Koch caught a **** load
> ...


BS, you only had pictures of "2" fish. You couldn't have caught any more fish that what you had pictures of. See how stupid you look now???


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> jayizzo said:
> 
> 
> > So a guys calls out one of the UWN hero's and gets gang banged, typical. I think anyone who keeps track of numbers has something to prove, like that they have a big package. Only 48,942 pics,LH2? Wow, with all the time you spend in the outdoors I would expect more from you. Sure some guys, know some water, better than other guys but, I'll be willing to bet they have more time, more money or less responsibility than others as well. Some guys have to work a legit 40 a week to pay the bills and then spend time with their families. I dont doubt someone could catch 60+ fish a day on the Weber but I seriously doubt they could do it very often.
> ...


I agree. I think jay jizzo is the pink taco kid. :wink:


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

LOL why waste time taking pictures of little fish? **** you're the one thats looking stupid...ILLITERATE=STUPID

And you cannot register twice even under two seperate email accounts, and I re-assure you I'm not, Its someone that knows LH2 personally...trust me


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

tacokid789 said:


> LOL why waste time taking pictures of little fish? **** you're the one thats looking stupid...ILLITERATE=STUPID


Not always.... I think we'd all agree that some of Dkhntrdstn's posts remind us of the Sunday Scramble puzzles in the paper, but I certainly don't think he's stupid. 8) For the record, those two words aren't even synonyms. :lol:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Blah blah blah. You have been bitten by the anger bug i see.
Why should me and Koch waste time taking pictures of little fish then? I don't recall claiming they were big fish. Koch owes everyone a pic of the 7#er :wink: but you have no ground to stand on with any of your comments. Like i said, put up or shut up. Let's see how good YOU really are. Your 2 -14" fish are not even average for the weber. 8)


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh boy the great lh2 is hot on it now! Lets all bow down to him and form a shrine out of his awesome 48,942 pics. LOL.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Blah blah blah. You have been bitten by the anger bug i see.
> Why should me and Koch waste time taking pictures of little fish then? I don't recall claiming they were big fish. Koch owes everyone a pic of the 7#er :wink: but you have no ground to stand on with any of your comments. Like i said, put up or shut up. Let's see how good YOU really are. Your 2 -14" fish are not even average for the weber. 8)


I never claimed I was better than anyone ever...Once again, this post was never how good I am or how many fish I can catch!!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

tacokid789 said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > Blah blah blah. You have been bitten by the anger bug i see.
> ...


Wow pink nice comeback. I'm rubber and your glue.......How old are you anyway. Give it a rest. Go somewhere else and be a douche bag.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Maybe others could give it up too.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

tacokid789 said:


> Maybe others could give it up too.


You deserve a bit. YOU started it. Everyone else will stop when YOU stop. YOU started it. Did I say YOU started it??? :wink:


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

K Officially STOPPED


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

That was... an interesting read. So, tacoguy, I could give a hud about any of this but you should probably just stop. Next, Lunkerhunter, that is a LOT of photos. I'm saying you should help turn this frown upside down and share some fish porn lovin! You gotta have some goods in there and I know that I could always use a good dose. This thread could use a hijacking.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

holy cow!! 

eh everyone is entitled to their own opinion no need carrying this on


----------



## jayizzo (Mar 21, 2010)

But its just getting good.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Pass the popcorn please... and show us a pic of a worthy Weber Brown 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I caught 63 fish in one day at Scofield this winter. Take that B!tches!


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah but you suck because it wasn't the Weber, or on a fly, let alone a dry fly.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I caught 63 fish in one day at Scofield this winter. Take that B!tches!


Didn't Fixed Jr. catch most of those? 

OK Officially HIJACKED


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

sinergy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFWkgDfIDe4


A Classic! :lol:


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

60 fish on the weeb is a slow day. What's the big deal?


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

I just got done from a 15 hour drive from Seattle. This thread already has 6 pages from last night. :shock: I will tell you what we should do........ start posting an outrageous amount of pictures attached of every single fish on those 60 fish days.... I might last about for about 25 pics(Unless they are all bruisers, I could look at 60,000 of those). Most of us have all seen what a brown and a whitefish looks like from the weeb. That is why I would appreciate that all 60 pics are NOT posted. Yo pink I love the new nickname |-O-| :O—–-:

Edit: Oh and one more thing I forgot to say..... Loading pictures sucks and it takes a lot of time. That reason alone is good enough for me.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Goob already tried to bring this one back on track, but it seems that this thread is more about a wiener measuring contest than fishing...


----------

